# Rectificador trifasico



## donigpx (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola a todos, soy un estudiante de ingeniería industrial y como proyecto fin de carrera estoy haciendo la etapa de potencia de un inversor trifásico, el problema que tengo es a la hora de calcular el rectificador trifasico no controlado y el condensador que iría en el us de continua, si supieseis de algun enlace o apuntes donde guiarme, me sería de gran ayuda, 

muchas gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola donigpx,

No se si te es de utilidad, pero buscando por Yahoo encontré esta tesis que se titula:

DISEÑO Y CONSTRUCCIÓN DE UN INVERSOR TRIFÁSICO MULTINIVEL

http://www2.ing.puc.cl/power/paperspdf/dixon/tesis/Rios.pdf


A lo mejor ya la tienes. Son 5 megas en formato PDF.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## donigpx (Nov 6, 2005)

Muchas gracias Marcelo, pero el problema con el que me estoy encontrando es calcular la corriente en el rectificador trifasico y calcular el condensador necesario en el bus de continua, asi como los diodos necesarios y en este enlace no aparece,
de todas formas muchisimas gracias


----------



## Renato Masias (Nov 7, 2005)

Hola, el condensador de continua debe soportar el voltaje de salida de los diodos rectificadores, por ejemplo en una línea trifásica de 440v necesitas un condensador que soporte un voltaje mayor, y el rectificador lo debes escoger (tamaño de los diodos) de acuerdo a la carga que va a manejar la línea trifásica.


----------



## donigpx (Nov 8, 2005)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta,La linea es de 380V y 50Hz, y la carga demanda 1kW, según los cálculos que he realizado la tensión que tengo a la salida del rectificador trifásico de onda completa no controlado es de 513.18V, como dices tú es mayor que la de línea de la red, pero necesito conocer el rizado de la corriente, que no debe superar el 5%, y esto es lo que no consigo calcular, con ello también obtendría la capacidad del condensador, por otro lado no se si estoy calculado bien la corriente a salida del rectificador.

Muchas gracias de verdad


----------

